# الاصدقاء السته فى حياتك



## candy shop (16 مارس 2007)

الاصدقاء الستة في حياتك 


الصديق المنعش 
صديق أصغر منك سناً ، ستشعرك كم أنت محظوظ أنك وصلت لهذه المرحلة. ستأخذ من نشاطه وحماسه وتتعلم منه كل ما هو حديث وجديد. 

الصديق المماثل 

له نفس تخصصك أو له نفس اهتماماتك أو يسكن في نفس شارعك ، هذا الصديق الذي يعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هو الوحيد القادر على أن يفهم وجهة نظرك أو أفكارك عندما تحتاج إلى من تشكي له همومك. 

الصديق الحكيم 

صديق تشعر أن لديه خبرة في أمور كثيرة، ووجوده في حياتك يشعرك بالأمان. فعند أي مشكله ستجد من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة. 

الصديق المرح 

ينسيك عندما تتحدث إليه مشاكلك وقلقك فهو قادرة على تخفيف الحزن عنك بل قادر على أن يحملك على الابتسامة وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك
. 

الصديق المعاكس 

هو صديق يختلف في كل شيء عنك ، فإذا كنت في القسم العلمي فهو في القسم الأدبي وإذا كنت ميسور الحال فهو أقل منك ، سيعطيك وجهة النظر الأخرى من الحياة بل ويجعلك تشعر أنه ليس بالضرورة أن ما عند الآخرين الذين يختلفون عنك في كل شيء أفضل مما عندك، بل يدفعك للشعور بالسعادة بما لديك. 

الصديق التاريخ 

شاهد عيان على تقلبات حياتك ، مدها وجزرها هذا الصديق قابلته ربما على مقاعد الدراسة في المرحلة الابتدائية أو المتوسطة فهو الصديق الثمين :احرص عليه وإن بعدت بينكم المسافات[/SIZE]


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مارس 2007)

> الصديق المرح
> 
> ينسيك عندما تتحدث إليه مشاكلك وقلقك فهو قادرة على تخفيف الحزن عنك بل قادر على أن يحملك على الابتسامة وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك


 
انا افضل النوعية دي 

شكرا يا كندي علي الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك ياكويتك اخترت الافضل ربنا يوفقك


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (17 مارس 2007)

الصديق الحكيم 

صديق تشعر أن لديه خبرة في أمور كثيرة، ووجوده في حياتك يشعرك بالأمان. فعند أي مشكله ستجد من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة. 

* أرى أن الحكمة مطلوبة فى هذا العالم ومن منا لا يحتاج إلى من يعينه فى مشاكله ويشعره بالأمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (17 مارس 2007)

جميـــــــــــــل جدا ....

شكرا جزيلا

فراشة المنتدى


----------



## blue eyes (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا الك  عالموضوع الرائع ربنا يقويك ومايحرمنا من مواضيعك الحلوة.


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا ياblue eyes  على الكلام الجميل

شكرا ليك يا فراشه المنتدى على مرورك

شكرا  ياDEMIANA BOULES على اختيارك للصديق وربنا يوفقك


----------



## merola (23 مارس 2007)

*لا يا كاندى هوة الموضوع بجد جميل بس انا من رايى اكتر من صديق واخد فى حياتك مش حينفع و الاحلى انك تلاقى صديق يبقة كوبى منك نسبيا مش كليا طبعا ​*


----------



## merola (23 مارس 2007)

*لا يا كاندى هوة الموضوع بجد جميل بس انا من رايى اكتر من صديق واخد فى حياتك مش حينفع و الاحلى انك تلاقى صديق يبقة كوبى منك نسبيا مش كليا طبعا ​*


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليكى يا ميرولا يا قمر اكيد اخيارك هيكون مناسب ربنا يوفقك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

الاصدقاء السته في حياتك


لكل ملك أو أمير مستشارون دائماً حوله ، ونحن امراء انفسنا..
فلنحيطها بهولاء الاصدقاء 



الصديق المنعش 

صديق أصغر منك سناً ، ستشعرك كم أنت محظوظ أنك وصلت لهذة المرحلة. 
ستأخذ من نشاطه وحماسه وتتعلم منه كل ما هو حديث وجديد. 



الصديق المماثل : 

له نفس تخصصك أو له نفس اهتماماتك أو يسكن في نفس شارعك ، هذا 
الصديق الذي يعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هو الوحيد القادر على أن يفهم 
وجهة نظرك أو أفكارك عندما تحتاج إلى من تشكي له همومك. 



الصديق الحكيم :

صديق تشعر أن لديه خبرة في أمور كثيرة ، ووجوده في حياتك يشعرك 
بالأمان. فعند أي مشكله ستجدي من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة. 



الصديق المرح : 

ينسيك عندما تتحدث إليه مشاكلك وقلقك فهو قادرة على تخفيف الحزن 
عنك بل قادر على أن يحملك على الأبتسامه وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك. 



الصديق المعاكس :

هو صديق يختلف في كل شيء عنك ، فإذا كنت في القسم العلمي فهو في 
القسم الأدبي وإذا كنت ميسورالحال فهو أقل منك ، سيعطيك وجهة النظر 
الأخرى من الحياة بل ويجعلك تشعر أنه ليس بالضرورة أن ماعند الآخرين 
الذين يختلفون عنك في كل شيء أفضل مما عندك ، بل يدفعك للشعور 
بالسعادة بما لديك. 



الصديق التاريخ : 

شاهد عيان على تقلبات حياتك ، مدها وجزرها هذا الصديق قابلتيه ربما على 
مقاعد الدراسة في المرحلة الابتدائية أو المتوسطة فهي من الاصدقاء 
الثمين:احرص عليه وإن بعدت بينكم المسافات.



هل تستطيع أن تحدد اياً من اصدقاءك الذين حولك ، هو الصديق ؟؟ 


--------------------​


----------



## farawala (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

شكرا candy على الموضوع الجميل 
واشكر ربنا لأنة حولى جميع هؤلاء الأصدقاء ماعدا الصديق التاريخ


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

الحمد الله  لان الصداقه الحقيقيه بقت عمله نادره

شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك يا farawala

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## beshoy halim (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

جججججججاامده اوي الفكره دي


----------



## beshoy halim (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

:94:كنت محتاج شيء لو ممكن انا عايز اسكتش صغير عن الصداقه لو ممكن...


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

انا يا كاندى عاندى كله ماعدا الصديق المنعش لانى اضغر كل اصحابى 


ميرسى على الموضوع واحلى حاجة انى افتكرت كل اصحابى دلوقتى وانا بقرا الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*



beshoy halim قال:


> جججججججاامده اوي الفكره دي





شكرااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*



beshoy halim قال:


> :94:كنت محتاج شيء لو ممكن انا عايز اسكتش صغير عن الصداقه لو ممكن...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انا يا كاندى عاندى كله ماعدا الصديق المنعش لانى اضغر كل اصحابى
> 
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع واحلى حاجة انى افتكرت كل اصحابى دلوقتى وانا بقرا الموضوع​






ميرسى يا فيبى يا حببتى 

لمشاركتك

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## MarMar2004 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

الموضوع رائع يا كاندي وبجد خلتيني اخذ لبالي من كل الناس اللي حواليا واحدد مين هما اصدقائي بس انا معنديش صديق منعش لاني اصغر واحدة واللي اصغر مني مش عنديهم الصفات بتاعة الصديق المنعش.
مرسي ليك يا قمر وربنا يخليك وتجيب مواضيع حلوة ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الموضوع رائع يا كاندي وبجد خلتيني اخذ لبالي من كل الناس اللي حواليا واحدد مين هما اصدقائي بس انا معنديش صديق منعش لاني اصغر واحدة واللي اصغر مني مش عنديهم الصفات بتاعة الصديق المنعش.
> مرسي ليك يا قمر وربنا يخليك وتجيب مواضيع حلوة ويعوض تعب محبتك






ميرسى يا مرمر 

على مشاركتك الجميله وتشجيعك با قمر​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

*الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*الاصدقاء السته في حياتك



**لكل ملك أو أمير مستشارون دائماً حوله ، ونحن امراء انفسنا..
فلنحيطها بهولاء الاصدقاء *

*


*​*
*
*الصديق المنعش :*

*صديق أصغر منك سناً ، ستشعرك كم أنت محظوظ أنك وصلت لهذة المرحلة. 
ستأخذ من نشاطه وحماسه وتتعلم منه كل ما هو حديث وجديد. 



الصديق المماثل : 

له نفس تخصصك أو له نفس اهتماماتك أو يسكن في نفس شارعك ، هذا 
الصديق الذي يعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هو الوحيد القادر على أن يفهم 
وجهة نظرك أو أفكارك عندما تحتاج إلى من تشكي له همومك. 



الصديق الحكيم :

صديق تشعر أن لديه خبرة في أمور كثيرة ، ووجوده في حياتك يشعرك 
بالأمان. فعند أي مشكله ستجدي من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة. 



الصديق المرح : 

ينسيك عندما تتحدث إليه مشاكلك وقلقك فهو قادرة على تخفيف الحزن 
عنك بل قادر على أن يحملك على الأبتسامه وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك. 



الصديق المعاكس :

هو صديق يختلف في كل شيء عنك ، فإذا كنت في القسم العلمي فهو في 
القسم الأدبي وإذا كنت ميسورالحال فهو أقل منك ، سيعطيك وجهة النظر 
الأخرى من الحياة بل ويجعلك تشعر أنه ليس بالضرورة أن ماعند الآخرين 
الذين يختلفون عنك في كل شيء أفضل مما عندك ، بل يدفعك للشعور 
بالسعادة بما لديك. 



الصديق التاريخ : 

شاهد عيان على تقلبات حياتك ، مدها وجزرها هذا الصديق قابلتيه ربما على 
مقاعد الدراسة في المرحلة الابتدائية أو المتوسطة فهي من الاصدقاء 
الثمين:احرص عليه وإن بعدت بينكم المسافات.



هل تستطيع أن تحدد اياً من اصدقاءك الذين حولك ، هو الصديق ؟؟ 

منقووووول*​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

مع الاسف لم اجد صديقي


----------



## candy shop (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*



> الصديق الحكيم :
> 
> صديق تشعر أن لديه خبرة في أمور كثيرة ، ووجوده في حياتك يشعرك
> بالأمان. فعند أي مشكله ستجدي من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة.



موضوع جميل يا يارا

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي لمروركم ومشاركتكم الجميلة​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

للاسف اصدقائى يوم معى ويوم لا فلا استطيع ان احدد مين صديقكى


الف شكر ليكى يا يارا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## faris sd4l (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*موضوع اكتر من رائع لكنك نسيتي الصدديق السابع*
*ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع*
*اللي فيه بتلاقي كل الصفات الحلوة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ربنا يوفقك فى اختيار اصدقائك
وطبعا الصديق الاول والاخير هو ربنا ومخصلنا يسوع المسيح
نورت الموضوع يافادى​_


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*



faris Sd4l قال:


> *موضوع اكتر من رائع لكنك نسيتي الصدديق السابع*
> *ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع*
> *اللي فيه بتلاقي كل الصفات الحلوة*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



_صدقنى لسه برد على فادى وبقوله كدة
لكن مسيحنا وحبيبنا ومخلصنا  ده اول صديق فى الدنيا
هو اللى عرفنا يعنى ايه صداقة وحب وكل المعانى الحلوة فى الدنيا
نورت الموضوع يافارس​_


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

كل مواضعك جميلة جدا جدااااا حبيبتى يارا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي ياحبوبة بجد لكلامك الجميل والمشجع وردودك الرقيقة
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## vetaa (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

افتكر المماثل
بتبقى اقرب واحده ليااا

ميرسى يا قمرررر
كالعاده يعنى 
جمييييييييل


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي حبيبتي فيتا لمرورك  ومشاركتك الجميلة
نووووووووووووورتى​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

الزمن دا ما بقاش فية صديق حقيقى غير يسوع المسيح


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_يسوع المسيح هو اقرب صديق واخلص صديق فى العالم كله
لكن مش معنى كدة ان مفيش اصداقاء بجد تانى
لا فى بس بقيوا نادرين اوى اليومين دول
صلي وربنا يوفق كل واحد ​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*عجبنى مووووضوعك ده أووووووى يا يارا وبصراحه انا طماااعه وعايزاهم كلهم هههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا سكررررره وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

انا بسم الله ما شاء الله كل مقرب من واحدة والاقى فى تشابة افكار اخدها صديقة الاقيها اتجوزت اربعة بنظام دا كرهونى فى العيشة بس اصعبهم انتيمى اوف كلها تلات اربه اسبيع وتسبينى بكره خطيبها دا ومش بطيقة اوف  بت يا يارا انتى بتضطهدينى ليه قوليلى مواضيعك دايما كدا الله مخصوم من مرتبك نص مرتبك بس ​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_هههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابت ياميرنا ايه الكلاكيع الكتيرة دى
خلاص انا صبحتك بقي وماليش دعوة
وهفلسع برضه بس لما ازهق 
ههههههههههههههه



وحرام عليكي هو المرتب كام علشان تخصمي نصه؟
ماشي 
ربنا على المفتري​_


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*الله على كل ها الاتخيارات الجميلة*
*حقا ما قلتى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي ياجوجو لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## kokielpop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*


y_a_r_a قال:



يسوع المسيح هو اقرب صديق واخلص صديق فى العالم كله
لكن مش معنى كدة ان مفيش اصداقاء بجد تانى
لا فى بس بقيوا نادرين اوى اليومين دول
صلي وربنا يوفق كل واحد ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



فعلا يارا يسوع المسيح هو اقرب  صديق

وبالنسبة للاصدقاء مش نادرين دول فى منهم كتير اوى قاعدين على القهوة  
​*


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## sosana (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

موضوع حلووو اوي و الحمد لله لقيت اصحابي كلهم
ميرسي يا يارا


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## ASTRO (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

[*size="4"]كالعادة مواضيعك جميلة يا يارا فعلا لو الواحد عنده الاصدقاء دول يبقى عمره ما هيشيل هم لوحده.ربنا يباركك[/size]*


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي ياسترو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

للاسف اصدقائى يوم معى ويوم لا


 فلا استطيع ان احدد مين صديقكى


الف شكر ليكى يا يارا على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي ياأمجد لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل​_


----------



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

شكرا يارا
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ياوليم​_


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

مرسي يا يارا انا لقيت صديقيوهو الصديق الحكيم


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_مبرووووووووك ياقمر انك وجدتى صديقك
نورتى الموضوع ياجميلة بمشاركتك الرقيقة​_


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*بس هل يوجد صديق من اللى بتقولى عليه اكيد 
لا
لانى مفيش اصدقاء كويسين دلوقتى
موضوع جميل وربنا يعوضك خير​*


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_ميرسي لردك ياالحانوتى
بس صدقنى فى كتير اصدقاء كويسين
بس اطلب مشورة ربنا اولا وهو يوفقك
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2008)

*الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

الاصدقاء السته في حياتك



لكل ملك أو أمير مستشارون دائماً حوله ، ونحن امراء انفسنا..
فلنحيطها بهولاء الاصدقاء 





الصديق المنعش :

صديق أصغر منك سناً ، ستشعرك كم أنت محظوظ أنك وصلت لهذة المرحلة. 
ستأخذ من نشاطه وحماسه وتتعلم منه كل ما هو حديث وجديد. 



الصديق المماثل : 

له نفس تخصصك أو له نفس اهتماماتك أو يسكن في نفس شارعك ، هذا 
الصديق الذي يعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هو الوحيد القادر على أن يفهم 
وجهة نظرك أو أفكارك عندما تحتاج إلى من تشكي له همومك. 



الصديق الحكيم :

صديق تشعر أن لديه خبرة في أمور كثيرة ، ووجوده في حياتك يشعرك 
بالأمان. فعند أي مشكله ستجدي من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة. 



الصديق المرح : 

ينسيك عندما تتحدث إليه مشاكلك وقلقك فهو قادرة على تخفيف الحزن 
عنك بل قادر على أن يحملك على الأبتسامه وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك. 



الصديق المعاكس :

هو صديق يختلف في كل شيء عنك ، فإذا كنت في القسم العلمي فهو في 
القسم الأدبي وإذا كنت ميسورالحال فهو أقل منك ، سيعطيك وجهة النظر 
الأخرى من الحياة بل ويجعلك تشعر أنه ليس بالضرورة أن ماعند الآخرين 
الذين يختلفون عنك في كل شيء أفضل مما عندك ، بل يدفعك للشعور 
بالسعادة بما لديك. 



الصديق التاريخ : 

شاهد عيان على تقلبات حياتك ، مدها وجزرها هذا الصديق قابلتيه ربما على 
مقاعد الدراسة في المرحلة الابتدائية أو المتوسطة فهي من الاصدقاء 
الثمين:احرص عليه وإن بعدت بينكم المسافات.



هل تستطيع أن تحدد اياً من اصدقاءك الذين حولك ، هو الصديق ؟؟ ​


----------



## من قلب غزه (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*
الصديق المماثل : 

له نفس تخصصك أو له نفس اهتماماتك أو يسكن في نفس شارعك ، هذا 
الصديق الذي يعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هو الوحيد القادر على أن يفهم 
وجهة نظرك أو أفكارك عندما تحتاج إلى من تشكي له همومك. 

شكرا علي طرحك الجميل

تحياتي الك*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*



mikel coco قال:


> الاصدقاء السته في حياتك
> 
> 
> 
> ...






الصديق الحكيم هو المطلوب
الذكي اذا نزلك الى البئر
يعرف كيف يرفعك
انما الا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مشكور 
سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*مرسي ليك من قلب غزه علي ردك الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

مرسي كليم علي مرورك الجميل زيك


وربنا يباركك​


----------



## sosana (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*



> الصديق المماثل :
> 
> له نفس تخصصك أو له نفس اهتماماتك أو يسكن في نفس شارعك ، هذا
> الصديق الذي يعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هو الوحيد القادر على أن يفهم
> ...



موضوع حلو اوووووووي يا مايكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## maryem66 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

الصديق المرح : 

ينسيك عندما تتحدث إليه مشاكلك وقلقك فهو قادرة على تخفيف الحزن 
عنك بل قادر على أن يحملك على الأبتسامه وربما الضحك بأعلى صوتك. 
موضوع رائع الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## dodi lover (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

جميل أوووى يا يارا ربنا يباركك

ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

ميرسي دودي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*مرسي سوسانا علي ردك الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*مرسي مريم علي مرورك الجميل



ونوورتي المنتدي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*




> الصديق الحكيم :
> 
> صديق تشعر أن لديه خبرة في أمور كثيرة ، ووجوده في حياتك يشعرك
> بالأمان. فعند أي مشكله ستجدي من يمد لك يد العون بالمشورة والنصيحة.


 
هوه الصديق الذى يتمناه اى انسان ليكون معه فى اى وقت واى مشكله تواجهه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا على موضوعك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*يارب يكونوا كل اصدقائك من النوع ده ياكوكو مان


ومرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*الصديق المنعش :

صديق أصغر منك سناً ، ستشعرك كم أنت محظوظ أنك وصلت لهذة المرحلة. 
ستأخذ من نشاطه وحماسه وتتعلم منه كل ما هو حديث وجديد. 


شكرا  على  الاصدقاء

اقصد على الموضوع​*


----------



## tete99 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

جميييل قويييييييييييي
شكرا


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

ميرسي ياتيتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

*بالنسبه لى انا طماعه شويتين بحب يكوون عندى أصدقاء كتيرمن مختلف الاعمار والانواااع ههههه
ميرررسى يا مايكل على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

مرسي امجد ودودو علي مروروك الجميل زيكم



وربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## SALVATION (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

_



			الصديق الذي يعيش حياة مماثلة لحياتك هو الوحيد القادر على أن يفهم 
وجهة نظرك أو أفكارك عندما تحتاج إلى من تشكي له همومك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييييير على الموضوع الجميل يارا
ربنا يعوض تعبك بالمحبه الابديه​​_


----------



## M a r i a m (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاصدقاء السته في حياتك*

ميرسي تونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------

